# welchen strategiespiel findet ihr am besten?



## robbert (20. August 2015)

Hallo 
Sagt mal welches Strategiespiel findet ihr am besten?


----------



## HeinzNurgmann (20. August 2015)

1. company of heroes teil 1
2. medieval 2 - total war
3. empire - total war
4. wargame - red dragon

das wären so meine favoriten


----------



## NOQLEMIX (20. August 2015)

Empire Earth 2. Ist zwar schon etwas älter, ich finds aber immer noch sehr gut.


----------



## Gripschi (20. August 2015)

Medival TW2 mit Mods

Wargame


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (20. August 2015)

Starcraft 2


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (20. August 2015)

Supreme Commander vor allem wegen Sci-Fi-Setting und der Technik das man 2. Displays nutzen kann eines für Karte und eines halt dann als Spielfeld kommt hoffentlich bald mal eine Neuauflage Teil 2 fand ich schlechter.


----------



## michelthemaster (20. August 2015)

-> Starcraft 2 / Company of Heroes (Teil 1 mit Blitzkrieg-Mod)

-> Medieval 2 Total War

-> Age of Empires 2 HD

-> Cities Skylines

Meine persönlichen Lieblinge 

Grüße

Micha


----------



## Ion (20. August 2015)

Alle C&C Teile bis Generäle Stunde Null
Rome Total War 1
Supreme Commander 1


----------



## GeneralGonzo (25. August 2015)

Die C&C Titel, allen voran aber Generals und Red Alert 3 !
Zudem Act of War, ein echter Geheimtipp, z.T. besser als Generals.

Und natürlich Heroes of Might and Magic 3 und 5 !! Freue mich auf Teil 7 !


----------



## mks1970 (25. August 2015)

Zwar alt aber ich spiele es immer noch gerne: C&C Generäle und JA 2.


----------



## Körschgen (25. August 2015)

Generals war bei uns auch immer dauerbrenner.
Supreme Commander ist auch gut, der zweite Teil bisschen lahm.
Bei Company of Heroes wühl ich mich gerade in den zweiten Teil ein.
Mit mods und co kann man da ganz gut Spaß haben.
Hätte abet auch ma bock auf was neues in der Richtung...


----------



## GeneralGonzo (25. August 2015)

Viele habe n es vergessen:
Dawn of War und seine vielen Erweiterungen waren auch sehr gut !!!


----------



## _maxe (25. August 2015)

Dawn of War 1 war wirklich ein klasse Spiel!
Total War: Shogun 2 macht mir momentan auch sehr viel Spaß.

Und von denen hier war auch immer mindenstens eins auf meinem Rechner installiert:
AoE2/3
Age of Mythologies
Warcraft 3

gruß maxe


----------



## doomdude (25. August 2015)

Warcraft 3


----------



## sh4sta (25. August 2015)

Hm...meine Favs:

Company of Heroes 1 + Addons
Haegemonia: Legions of Iron + Haegemonia: The Solon Heritage
CnC Generals + Zero Hour
Medieval II Total War
Supreme Commander + Forged Alliance
Star Wars Empire at War + Addon
Sins of a Solar Empire Rebellion
Master of Orion (bin schon auf das neue gespannt)
Der Herr der Ringe: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde

Einige ältere dabei die ich aber Heute immer noch gerne mal installiere und zocke  Die meisten allerdings mit Mods. Gibt einfach soviele gute Mods 


greetz


----------



## TessaKavanagh (25. August 2015)

1. Supreme Commander 1 FA
2. Empire Earth 1
3. C&C Tiberium Wars
4. Homeworld 2
5. C&C Tiberian Sun
6. C&C Generals
7. Metal Fatigue
8. Sins of a Solar Empire


----------



## taks (25. August 2015)

1. Empire Earth 1
2. AoE 2
3. Siedler 4
4. Sins Of A Solar Empire


----------



## sonic1monkey (4. September 2015)

C&C Tiberium Wars im Multipayer
Warcraft 3 + Addon im Singleplayer


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (4. September 2015)

Pirates! auf  dem C-64 

Dune 2 habe ich früher geliebt.
Bei dem Intro habe ich als kleiner Junge ne Gänsehaut bekommen  
Dune 2000 war auch ganz cool, die 3D-Version (komme jetzt nicht auf den Namen) fand ich nicht so prall.
Jedenfalls spielerisch, weil immer irgendwas verdeckt war.

Mit Masters of Orion II habe ich ebenfalls richtig viele Stunden verbracht. Freue mich auch schon auf den neuen Teil

Dann natürlich Command & Conquer, C&C Generals spiele ich auch heute noch hin und wieder. Teil 3 (Tiberian Sun?) habe ich nie gespielt.

Würde also sagen: Generals, vor allem dank Mapeditor und der Möglichkeit, im Geplänkel gegen die KI zu spielen.
Auch wenn die manchmal etwas seltsam ist.


----------



## Kashura (4. September 2015)

Total Annihilation. Das Teil hat mich unzählige Stunden im Skirmish beschäftigt. Kennt das noch wer? Mit der Vulkan oder Chainsaw quer über die Map ballern xD Wunderbar


----------



## jkox11 (4. September 2015)

1. Empire Earth

2. Total War - *ALLE*
(2.1. Rome 
  2.2. Medieval 2 (+ Lord of the Rings Mod   ) 
  2.3. Napoleon
  2.4. Rome 2
  2.5  Shogun 2) 

3. Civilization 

4. Dynasty Tactis auf der PS2


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (4. September 2015)

Crusader Kings 2 hab ich bis zum verrecken gezockt


----------



## sonic1monkey (4. September 2015)

jkox11 schrieb:


> 4. Dynasty Tactis auf der PS2



Das war auch sehr geil
eins der wenigen spiele die ich lang auf der ps2 gespielt habe


----------



## intel64gamer (4. September 2015)

1. C&C Generals
2. Red Alert 3
3. Company of Heroes 1 & 2

Act of Agression könnte das noch ein bissel verändern.


----------



## Veriquitas (5. September 2015)

Starcraft 2 und Warcraft 3.


----------



## AmdNator (13. Oktober 2015)

So meine Reihenfolge sieht so aus.

1. Earth 2150 bis 2160 / Homeworld Reihe / Anno Reihe
2. C&C alle Teile / Total War Reihe
3. Ground Control 2
4. Starcraft 1
5. Aoe 2 / 3
6. Act of War
7. Star Trek Armada


So das sind meine wo ich am besten finde...


----------



## Laggy.NET (13. Oktober 2015)

Star Craft 2
Anno 1404
Age of Empires 2


----------



## Rolk (17. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin mal wieder Supreme Commander Forged Alliance mit Total Mayhem Mod verfallen. Einfach nicht tod zu kriegen das Spiel.


----------



## Picassini (20. Oktober 2015)

jkox11 schrieb:


> 1. Empire Earth
> 
> 2. Total War - *ALLE*
> (2.1. Rome
> ...



Totally agree bei Total War <3


----------



## Duesterland (21. Oktober 2015)

WarCraft 3 



Rise of Nations
Dawn of War 1+2
C&C Tiberian Sun


----------



## Nazzy (5. November 2015)

Age of Empires Reihe, Stronghold Crusader, Generals, Anno 1404


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. November 2015)

Command & Conquer ( gewisse Teile in Englisch ), Stronghold, Anno + Siedler ( klassische Teile ) wenn man Aufbaustrategie mit zählt, ganz früher Dungeon Keeper und natürlich Z


----------



## Flautze (8. Dezember 2015)

Ohne Reihenfolge:
C&C 1 &RA & Generals
Warcraft 2 & 3
Starcraft & BW &SC II
Anno 1602,1503,1404
Dungeon Keeper 1 & 2
Empire Earth 2
Civ 1 & 4 & 5
Colonization


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (8. Dezember 2015)

C&C
American Conquest
Eador:MotBW


----------



## 666mille (9. Dezember 2015)

Immer noch mit großem Abstand: Supreme Commander: Forged Alliance


----------



## MaxRink (9. Dezember 2015)

666mille schrieb:


> Immer noch mit großem Abstand: Supreme Commander: Forged Alliance


Dito, allerdings mit faforever mod


----------



## 666mille (9. Dezember 2015)

Natürlich mit FAForever!!!


----------



## doncamill (9. Dezember 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Command & Conquer ( gewisse Teile in Englisch ), Stronghold, Anno + Siedler ( klassische Teile ) wenn man Aufbaustrategie mit zählt, ganz früher Dungeon Keeper und natürlich Z



Jaa Z gehört auch zu meinen Lieblingen
Hab mir letztes Jahr auf nem Flohmarkt das Game komplett OVP mit Anleitung für 3,- gegeiert <3
Wobei es schon teilweise bockschwer ist!!


----------



## smilefist (12. Dezember 2015)

1. Fire emblem 7
2. Fire emblem awakening
3. Fire emblem 8 (the sacred stones)
4. Fire emblem path of radiance
5. advanced wars
6. stronghold 1
7. stronghold crusader


----------



## Octabus (14. Dezember 2015)

Für mich waren kompetitive Spiele immer ein gefundenes Fressen, kann jetzt also primär "*Warcraft 3*" und "*Starcraft 2*" nennen. Ersteres hatte in meinen Augen ein wenig mehr Charme im Bezug auf die Einheiten und Aufmachung, letzteres aber spielt sich unglaublich flüssig und reibungslos mit vielen sehr nützlichen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten (Raster-Hotkeys waren für mich immer die erste Wahl, nun geht das ohne Interferenz und sogar in jedem Arcade-Spiel standardmäßig, viele weitere Einstellungen sind werksseitig integriert und verbessern das Spielerlebnis ungemein). "Warcraft 3" ist halt dann doch schon älter und bringt einige (vor allem technische) Einschränkungen mit sich, die es mittlerweile schon ziemlich karg erscheinen lassen: Leere Lobbies, hoher Ping, teils gravierende Balance-Probleme und andere Unannehmlichkeiten.


----------



## Redsupp (14. Dezember 2015)

NOQLEMIX schrieb:


> Empire Earth 2. Ist zwar schon etwas älter, ich finds aber immer noch sehr gut.



Ich auch. bin gerade auf der Suche nach etwas modernerem im gleichen Stil. Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## janekdaus (28. April 2016)

Alter Thread 
Aber die Schlacht um Mittelerde Teile sind einfach immernoch klasse und gehören zu meinen absoluten Lieblingsspielen ; )


----------



## sh4sta (29. April 2016)

janekdaus schrieb:


> Alter Thread
> Aber die Schlacht um Mittelerde Teile sind einfach immernoch klasse und gehören zu meinen absoluten Lieblingsspielen ; )



Wobei mir persönlich der 1. Teil um längen besser gefällt(der 2. + Addon ist aber auch gut).  


greetz


----------



## janekdaus (29. April 2016)

sh4sta schrieb:


> Wobei mir persönlich der 1. Teil um längen besser gefällt(der 2. + Addon ist aber auch gut).
> 
> 
> greetz



Ja, sehe ich auch so...
Wobei es einige Elemente im zweiten Teil gibt, die im ersten Fehlen (bspw. Mehr Festungserweiterungen, Baumeister und  die Tatsache, dass einem was die Anzahl an Gebäuden angeht quasi keine Grenzen gesetzt sind, da man keine festen Bauplätze hat


----------



## sh4sta (30. April 2016)

Das mit den Bauplätzen ist für mich z.B. einer der Gründe warum mir der 1. besser Gefällt.  


greetz


----------



## Flipbo219 (30. April 2016)

janekdaus schrieb:


> Alter Thread
> Aber die Schlacht um Mittelerde Teile sind einfach immernoch klasse und gehören zu meinen absoluten Lieblingsspielen ; )



Absolut! Wobei mir Teil 2 deutlich besser gefiel. 
Schade das da nie was drittes kam.

Nur leider lässt sich der zweite Teil nicht mehr installieren. Bleibt immer zwischendrin an einer Stelle hängen. 
Habe auch schon eine andere Installation-DVD gekauft, aber die bleibt leider woanders hängen. 

Habt ihr da Tipps was ich noch versuchen könnte?


----------



## janekdaus (1. Mai 2016)

Hm...
Welches OS hast du denn?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Flipbo219 (1. Mai 2016)

janekdaus schrieb:


> Hm...
> Welches OS hast du denn?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


Windows 7 64 Bit  

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Redsupp (1. Mai 2016)

Redsupp schrieb:


> Ich auch. bin gerade auf der Suche nach etwas modernerem im gleichen Stil. Jemand ne Idee?



Niemand?


----------



## NOQLEMIX (1. Mai 2016)

Redsupp schrieb:


> Niemand?



Hab in den Jahren leider noch keine Alternative finden können...


----------



## janekdaus (2. Mai 2016)

Hmm.. 
Also ich konnte es ohne Probleme auf win 10 installieren und damals auf win7 auch... 
Dein Problem klingt sehr komisch

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## doncamill (2. Mai 2016)

Ich werds heute Abend auch ma wieder installieren
Hab beide Teile noch irgendwo eingemottet. 

Bin gerade richtig heiss drauf geworden

Ich bevorzuge ja auch den 1. Teil


----------



## azzih (2. Mai 2016)

Hmm von Aktuellen ist SC2 mit den Addons wohl noch das einzig populäre. CoH ist spannend, mir im Multiplayer aber zu stressig.

So All time Favourites würd ich Warcraft3, SUM2, C&C Generals und Earth 2150 nennen. Achja AoE2 natürlich. Wenn Rundenstrategie dann die CIV Serie. Hab wahrscheinlich Civ4 und 5 mehr gespielt als alle andern Strategietitel zusammen


----------



## Redsupp (2. Mai 2016)

NOQLEMIX schrieb:


> Hab in den Jahren leider noch keine Alternative finden können...



Schade  EE3 war ja nix.

Aber ich hab noch die CD von Empire Earth II hier liegen, muss mal wieder installiert werden


----------



## Gripschi (3. Mai 2016)

Ne Age of Empire Alternative ist 0.AD. Find das ziemlich gut, ist aber glaub noch Alpha und kostenlos.


----------



## Andre2525dld (3. Mai 2016)

GW 2 beste


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (5. Mai 2016)

Mir gefällt Clash royale momentan sehr.


----------



## ShadowPvG (7. Mai 2016)

Am besten finde ich Supreme Commander 2(mit Addon) und Stronghold Crusader.


----------



## Nexus71 (16. Februar 2018)

Steel Panthers - World At War (mehr Taktikspiel) 

wer zu og. lieber die moderne Version will, dann:

Steel Panthers MBT: *winSPMBT: Main Battle Tank*

WITP - AE (sehr komplex Strategie/wargame)

wer zu og. lieber den europ. Schauplatz bevorzugt:

WITE !

und: 

Rome 1 / Empire und Napoleon Total War !!

Früher noch: Europa Universalis und Hearts Of Iron (aber die o.g. sind besser)


----------



## Flimaas (20. Februar 2018)

Also alte Klassiker á la AoE2 oder Civ5/6 bevorzuge ich in den heutigen Tagen immer noch über neue Teile.

Auch Total War finde ich imme rnoch sehr angenehm. Wobei nicht jedem Warhammer zusagt, wobei es eigentlich 1zu1 die alte Brettspielvariante vor den Regeländerungen abbildet.


----------



## EyRaptor (20. Februar 2018)

Empire Earth 
Warcraft 3
Starcraft 2
Stronghold 
Stronghold Crusader
Schlacht um Mittelerde
CIV 6 

Das sind so meine Favoriten


----------



## DonBes (20. Februar 2018)

WC3, SC2 wenn es um RTS geht kann keiner Blizzard das Wasser reichen.


----------



## Rivellon (12. März 2018)

Also von den modernen Titeln (~ nach 2010) wären wohl meine Favoriten Starcraft 2, Age of Wonders 3 und Europa Universalis 4. ^^


----------



## Nightslaver (12. März 2018)

Ich muss ja sagen ich mag die Paradox-Strategiespiele durch die Bank am meisten, vor allem Crusader Kings 2, Europa Universalis 4 und Hearts of Iron 2 und 4.
Die spielerische Tiefe und Umfang findet man so sonst ehr selten bei anderen Strategiespielen.

Wer braucht da dann schon noch eine Eye-candy Grafik.


----------

